# shedding



## greg1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hello I hope i am in the right section this is my first or second time looking at this site i did some searches ect cant find what i want all forums are a little different in way they work i will adjust to this one. Now to my question i have never had a shepherd german or australian i know this is a german site but i want the most from my dog i can get smart loyal ect which one is best in this area training and other i mentioned ? i have always had labs thinking about the shepherds ! My labs shed like crazy how do the shepherds do on shedding ?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

They are also known as "German Shedders" if that gives you any idea  They shed A LOT... I'm always sweeping, vacuuming, and brushing Titan.. hair.. so much hair..


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Like the previous poster said, they shed a lot. I have a lab and I was vacuuming about once a week. Now I'm vacuuming every day due to the little German Shepherd tumble weeds everywhere. Lol

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## greg1 (Jul 25, 2013)

is this a seasonal shed like my labs or is everyday event ? if i brush my labs 3-4 times week lot less shed


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mine only sheds once a year.... For 365 days (on a non leap year)! They really really really shed twice a year when they blow coat. A good food will help, but there really is no getting around it. Mine are raw fed and still shed a lot. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

A little better than a lab, but not much! Lots of tumbleweeds. They blow coat twice a year as well, but it is constant shedding.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah when I read that they blow coat twice a year, I thought "oh not that bad" but apparently never read, like DJEtzel said, that it's a year around shedding.. all.. the.. time.. you get used to it. 

I had labs growing up and I can say it's worse than that, but that's JMO


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

I have a GSD and a Lab. Comparing the 2...... GSD is about 4 times (very conservative estimate) more then the Lab ... daily. Then there is the twice a year coat blowing as well for the GSD. Best thing I found was microfiber cloths and a good vacuum. I also vacuum Woolf usually twice a week, along with the almost daily brushing.


----------



## greg1 (Jul 25, 2013)

I want to thank you all for your replies !


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Raw fed with Feedsentials and very little shedding here. 

My last GSD...kibble fed, allergies etc. shed buckets daily.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Jealousy... lol.. can't do raw right now.. or I would even if it was solely for that reason..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Just saw this of FB Thought you might all enjoy.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

wyoung2153 said:


> Jealousy... lol.. can't do raw right now.. or I would even if it was solely for that reason..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Several on this board are using Feedsentials and have noticed that shedding has reduced dramatically. No reason you cannot add it to your kibble.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

we haven't had much shedding for the past month or two here, but right before that my girl went into heat and blew her coat. She's long coat though so I have heard that they shed less, dont know how true, or some say the undercoat just gets stuck in the overcoat a little more. I am bad and havent brushed her all month and we have very minimal tumbleweed going on, but it gets really bad during coat blow


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

mine sheds all of the time. i brush him 3 to 4 times a week.
vacuum and sweep often. after i brush my dog i normally
leave the hair for the birds.



greg1 said:


> is this a seasonal shed like my labs or is everyday event ? if i brush my labs 3-4 times week lot less shed


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Ive posted/bragged a few times that my girl doesnt shed due to her raw diet. Well shes shedding, its coming out in clumps. Shes sable and now she has racing stripes on her sides.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Yep ,shed a lot and some vacuum cleaners can't handle it. Our rainbow vacuum will not pick up the hair so we just a bought a cheap Bissell and it works like a charm! 

It's not bad at all now but summer is coming.


----------



## Hessa (Dec 24, 2013)

When brushing do you brush against or with the flow of hair? I assume both but I don't know if going against actually pulls hair out and not just pick up loose hair. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Saphire said:


> Raw fed with Feedsentials and very little shedding here.


Hans hardly sheds at all. 

He is raw fed and I supplement with Feedsentials, Olewo carrots and beets, and pumpkin. 

He did shed horribly when I took him off the above and fed only freeze dried for a week.

I am convinced that it has nothing to do with breed and everything to do with diet.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

shepherdmom said:


> Just saw this of FB Thought you might all enjoy.




What is that? Fid they use a Furminator? How, where did it come from?!


----------

